# Big horse driving disaster



## mydaddysjag (Mar 20, 2009)

I was on another horse forum I belong to today, and saw someone post this driving disaster video:


I know it's big horses, but a lot of mini owners drive, so I thought I would post it over here. What do you do in this situation if you are another exhibitor? One lady stayed in her cart?!? After seeing that horse already mow someone over I wouldn't care, I'd be out of my cart. Is this a situation that could have been helped by the other exhibitors unhooking their horses from cart? Seems that horse spooked quite a few of the horses by colliding with their carts.

This is such a shame, I actually cried when I watched it. I was really eager to learn to drive, but im not so sure now.


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2009)

I had seen it before, too, and had tears streaming down my face as well. That's for sure the scariest horse incident I have ever seen.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Mar 20, 2009)

Watching that gave me the shivers! Wow, what a total mess! If I were driving I would have definately gotten out of the cart and would've unhooked my horse immediately, especially after watching the first loose horse take out that other person's cart. Definately a very scary situation to have witnessed or been a part of. I definately also think its always a bad idea to get in front of a horse and try to catch it like some of those guys did, especially with a horse that is that scared, they just won't stop when they're like that. Such a bummer and scary situation indeed, hope the horses were all okay.


----------



## markadoodle (Mar 20, 2009)

Hate to brake it to you also but im not teaching any more of my horses i am only 14 and i have seen my life flask b4 my eyes about 8 times already with my and my moms 29 inch pinto gelding we couldnt get him to stop and he broke 8 of my fingers and there was a car coming and I CANT EVEN EXPLAIN IT I WAS SOOOOO SCARED! AND I HAVE HAD A 16HH MARE FLIP OVER BACKWARDS ON ME AND I WOULD RATHER HAVE THAT HAPPEN AGIAN THAT HAVE AN 8TH HORRIBLE LIFE OR DEATH SITUATION. whatt was really scary is i started crying because at the worse accident she said kayla i love you and what ever happens i want u to no that if im or ur not here tomorrow i will always love you AND I WAS BALLING! I WAS ONLY 11 OR 12 WHEN THIS HAPPENED.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 20, 2009)

That is terrifying! I had one of my mini mares that had always been a good girl while driving freak out and take off while trail driving around our hay fields. My cousin and I had to bail out since I couldnt get her stopped she didnt act like she even knew I was pulling on her! I found her behind the barn by the other mares pasture with the cart on its side and her standing there unhurt. My cousin and I had a few bumps and bruises but we were really lucky we werent hurt worse and that I had the sense to have us bail rather than have the cart land on us! Also the mare was fine but I could never get her near a cart again she absolutely freaked when I put a harness on her and she caught sight of the cart! I would hate to actually be present at a show where something like that happened!


----------



## jleonard (Mar 20, 2009)

This was posted a couple of weeks ago. They had removed the video, I'm suprised that they put it back up....


----------



## End Level Farms (Mar 20, 2009)

In the same situation I and I was one of the ones directed to the middle of the arena. I would get out of my cart once my header had by horse and take my cart and 90% of my harness off. And hold my horse at its head by the reins even if it meant loosing the class.

I have been in the same situation at times and its the safest because then the carts can be moved to the inside and against the tables. As it was because of people being dumb and not using their heads three horses got run into and three carts got a rough ride who knows how much was done to the harness.

I would much rather my horse SEE what was happening then being scared by what they could not see.

I would also make a note that if I see a horse that is having a problem wether its a MINI or a Large horse I always keep an eye on them and at the first sign of trouble I am In the middle of the arena. I would much rather be SAFE AND SOUND than SORRY.


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 20, 2009)

This was the video we described for forum members not too long ago. Scary and sad. Handled very poorly. :no


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ah-ha, I finally get to see this thing! Ya'll are right, with a horse acting that particular way I think even I would have unhitched so that my horse could whirl out of the way as so many of those did when the loose horse came through. I can also understand now in a ring that big why they'd be trying to sneak horses out the gate. The chestnut that started it all was really acting weird, he looks like he was just plain determined to run and was obviously (well, okay, _appears_ to have been) trained strictly in blinkers as he seems to have no concept of how wide the cart is behind him. He was peeved off and not about to let anyone catch him- he didn't even flinch when he ran that guy over. The poor bay that got loose probably drove again as he was amazingly calm about having that cart not only visible behind him (trained in an open bridle?) but turning upside down and getting down around his legs and such. It wasn't the cart that scared him, it was the impact and not having his person with him afterwards. All of his coming to the center looks like a typical Arabian plea for help! God love the breed. I'll bet he took awhile to get over being nervous when asked to stand in line with other horses moving around him though. Nothing like an impact from the side and out of nowhere to scar a horse mentally.... Makes them nervous every time the blinkers go on in the future and I can't blame them!

For those frightened to drive after seeing this, it's very unusual to have runaway horses dodging repeatedly for the center like that. Most of the time they're in a blind panic and run the rail looking for a way out and you can sneak the other horses out or hug the gazebo and be fairly safe until they're caught. The biggest error I saw show management make was calling it a "time out" and asking the exhibitors to come down to a walk instead of announcing "loose horse" and "come to the center" right away. Other than that they did as well as could be expected.

Leia

P.S.- That sort of "loose horse with weapon attached" footage is why it's so important not to remove the bridle before a horse is unhitched and to not hitch until you're ready to get in the cart. If something spooks them and they take off with the cart attached and no one in the vehicle to try and stop them....Oy!


----------



## JourneysEnd (Mar 20, 2009)

Please take note of what Leia said. When you're in the ring driving and somebody has a runaway horse - go to the center and bunch together. Usually with the poor judges. Give the runaway the rail. and if you're the runaway, stay on the rail and lean INTO the turns. You've got to keep that inside wheel on the ground.

I watched this happen in a youth class once. Something spooked the horse and it took off. Other drivers went to the center and stayed with the judges. It took at least 6 people to safety slow the horse down. that child made at least 12 passes around the ring at a full gallop, but she did everything correctly. Everybody walked away unhurt, including the horse.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 21, 2009)

I have seen far worse accidents with teams and multiple hitches as well as singles. No one got seriously injured in this accident.

The possibility of an accident is always there but you can help protect yourself by learning as much as you can before driving in a ring with other horses present and having your horse well and thoroughly trained. This is one of the problems I have with the breed show ring and all those very green horses who have been rushed through their training using appliances to create a head set to get them out there winning.


----------



## kenna (Mar 21, 2009)

Scary!

I read on another forum that the woman still sitting in the cart when her horse got hit had just had both of her knees replaced and could not get out of her cart by herself -- they had to drag her to safety after she fell out.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 21, 2009)

I think this video is a good learning tool for experienced people to share ways of minimizing the situation.


----------



## Minxiesmom (Mar 21, 2009)

The first time this video went around I saved replies from some of the big name drivers/trainers that commented on it. My first reaction was to come to the center and unhitch my horse. Each one of the trainers that replied to this said STAY IN THE CART!!!! They said that you can pay attention to what is going on and move your horse to stay out of the way. You also watch the gate and get out of the arena if you have an opportunity. If you try to unhitch, not matter how fast you are, you are taking the chance that your horse may get hit or may get loose, not to mention your cart remaining behind could become an obstacle and could get damaged.

I hope I don't ever see this situation in real life, but if I do, I believe I will take the trainers advice and stay in the cart. It was so good to have this video out so it could be discussed. I copied the replies I saved and forwarded them on to my local group to use as a training tool.


----------



## mizbeth (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes Jill!

I am crying too............this is a disaster. OMG.

I had this happen to me some years ago when breaking the 3 and 4 of a four horse hitch. The green horse just broke and ran and lost the driver as he bailed. He ran and ran in circles, was so lathered and out of breath I though he would die. The driver was okay as he bailed early, the horse recovered to be placed in harness again the next day. It was horrifying....................


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 21, 2009)

I think probably the most important lessons to be learned from this video are that a quick thinking and competent announcer can make or break the situation - this one failed, AND that the show manager needs to be sure to hire a very competent ring crew - this one failed miserably.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Mar 21, 2009)

One think i can say is no mater what you are doing around horses ALWAYS carry a knife. you never know when you are going to need one.

That's really sad. It makes you wonder how much training the horses actually got. And why where everyone running and screaming? that's not good, it only gets them more excited, because what do they do to get them excited in the show ring? they "Yipp" and Yell and scream. to get them to get all excited and "Pick Up"


----------



## Riverdance (Mar 21, 2009)

For one thing, when something like this happens, all horses should be brought to the middle and grouped together. But, the horse running on the outside will want to get with the "herd". So all available people should keep the horse from running into the center. Keep it on the rail.

Also, they should have gotten the other horses out in a more timely manner.

When in a runaway cart, one should never pull on both reins. The horse (especially a big one) can grab the bit in their mouth and run. One should sit as low in the cart as possible and pull with one hand, then the other, making a sawing motion (with all ones might). This will keep the horse from grabbing the bit and will eventually get it to stop.

Fortunatly, the Minis are not as strong, but unfortunatly many are just not trained correctly, nor are their drivers.


----------



## mininik (Mar 21, 2009)

_Incompetent announcer_? Whatever.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 22, 2009)

mininik said:


> _Incompetent announcer_? Whatever.


In our Pleasure shows at the first sign of a runaway the announcer has been instructed to immediately call "RUNAWAY! Come into the center ASAP" IF this announcer had done that rather than just calling for a walk there would not have been anyone on the rail for the runaway horse to crash into causing his driver to be ejected from the cart - there may never have been a loose horse at all. The woman in front of the runaway had no idea she was about to be overrun until it was too late. Yes, I definitely feel this announcer was incompetent and not quick thinking enough to let the exhibitors know there was a runaway immediately.


----------



## Devon (Mar 22, 2009)

That video actually had tears running down my face;

Absolutely Awful.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree that in a situation like this the announcer should announce that there is a runaway, and for everyone to come into the center of the ring ASAP--such an announcement would tell the other drivers to check over their shoulder before they turn in toward the center and/or before they slow down. Every effort should be made to keep the runaway on the rail while the other horses/vehicles group in the center. The first priority is for people to keep that runaway from ring center--keep him on the rail and let him wear himself down, and then get him stopped/caught.

I don't know how much training/driving time this particular horse had prior to this incident, but this is an example of why I don't think horses should go into the show ring with only a couple weeks training under their harness! Not saying that was the problem here, but it definitely can lead to this exact situation. There have been times when I have said that if a certain person takes a particular horse into a harness class at this point, then I will not take my horse into the ring. Lack of training is an accident waiting to happen and I don't need to be a part of it.


----------



## Keri (Mar 22, 2009)

I commented on this video earlier (though I've never seen the video). All I could think of was all that money being flushed down the drain. Those $2000 carts being flung and kicked and those harnesses being ripped by the horses. Just goes to show, if you want to keep your equipment in good condition, make sure the horse is ready to show before even putting him in a class. And all that carnage happened due to one driving error as far as entering a horse not ready to show. The driver should know when to let his horse in and when to X the class.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Mar 23, 2009)

Whats sad is only one horse caused that entire domino chain of events. Every other horse who spooked and such was a direct reaction of being ran into by a different horse.

I also thought what a shame about all of those carts and harnesses, and even the people and horses hurt there. I'll bet that the first horse (who caused it all) was responsible for the whole thing wasn't responsible for paying for anything. People need to realize that just because THEY are comfortable riding or driving a horse with brief basic training doesn't mean that other exhibitors are comfortable driving or riding in an arena with that animal.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 23, 2009)

I missed the part where it was said this particular horse had had little training before being put in cart and in the arena?

Of course common sense says to ensure you have a horse who is trained before entering with other horses in a arena but even a well seasoned horse can spook when you least expect it and cause a chain reaction like this


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 24, 2009)

Actually, when this 'made the rounds' the first(?)time recently, someone who'd actually been there commented that the horse was NOT green; had been shown quite a bit. Not to say this couldn't be the 'cause' of such an occurance, just that it apparently wasn't the case this time.

I suspect that it isn't JUST the mini breed ring where horses who really AREN'T trained to a proper level for competition are 'in there', anyway...and could and DO present a danger to others. When LOTS of the horses in the ring are like that, it's a disaster waiting to happen.

It seemed to me that there were mistakes made all around. I agree that the horses should not have first been asked to walk, but to come into ring center ASAP, while glancing over their shoulder first....then staying close to the judges' stand, while ring personnel work to keep the runaway on the rail. Many horses will 'run themselves out' fairly quickly, and be ready to slow down/stop on their own, if they can just be kept clear of others.

Advice from longtime drivers is almost ALWAYS to stay in the cart, not to 'bail' or dismount the cart. I had first hand proof of the reason for this when I was run over from behind, while on a dirt track in a SECTION(one square mile) of open ground, by a friend's runaway horse(who until then had been 'trained' ONLY for the breed ring, and was actually typical of that type of 'training'-though he'd won big in the breed ring, including at World....).He, out of the blue, 'blew up', bucking, and cutting sharply back, dumping her from the EE cart. I'd been ahead of her--stopped, got out of my cart to see how she was. As she approached me, at my horse's head, we were momentarily distracted; her horse, now just galloping(he never appeared to be in abject terror--just running) was circling out in the pasture, ran RIGHT OVER ME from behind, knocking me down and stepping on the back of the calf of my right leg(which had recently had knee surgery!), and rolling the cart over me--and of course, causing me to lose hold of my horse. Result? TWO horses loose with carts attached in the pasture! (All ended well, thank God...my mare just headed back for home; her horse ran far enough to tire, and was stopped by passing good samaritans before he got back out near traffic....but I surely learned MY lesson!)

Margo


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 24, 2009)

I was the one who first mentioned green untrained horses in the ring on this thread but I didn't intend that it necessarily applied to this particular horse in the video. On a whole, it is best if your horse has some length of time in the cart before you introduce them to the driving arena with other people present as there are just too many things that can go wrong and a green, improperly trained horse is not going to react as well as a more experienced horse would. ANY horse at ANY time can lose it when driving and accidents happen but the more experience you and your horse have the more likely you are to be able to limit the damage.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 24, 2009)

Margo, I am shocked that the horse ran over you. I was also shocked in the video when the horse plowed right through that cart/driver. He appeared to make no attempt to avoid the obstacle. And he didn't seem terror-stricken, either. I was always told that a horse will do almost anything to avoid stepping on you. (The movie "Benhur" comes to mind, when the horses leaped over the stationary chariot.)

I, too, was shocked by the destruction of all the equipment.

But, those were sure beautiful horses in that class.


----------

